# How to repair rutted out singletrack?



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

what is the best way to repair ruts? Due to the recent storms, our trail became severely rutted out, and I would like to do some repairs. The single track was rutted out due to waterflow going down the trail and opened up some deep ruts. Any info or suggestion will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.:thumbsup:


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

deep ruts suggest that the trail should be re-routed at and angle to the fall line of the hill. I think IMBA suggests the 1/2 slope rule: the slope of the trail should be <= 1/2 the slope the general area.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Fatboy Joe said:


> what is the best way to repair ruts? Due to the recent storms, our trail became severely rutted out, and I would like to do some repairs. The single track was rutted out due to waterflow going down the trail and opened up some deep ruts. Any info or suggestion will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.:thumbsup:


What the first guy said. You need to figure out WHY you have ruts in the first place! Fall line? No outslope? Grade reversals too infrequent? If you can't figure this out, your "fix" won't stay put or maybe you shouldn't spend time fixing.

What is the grade of the the hillside the trail is located on? Then tell us what the grade of the trail is. A couple pictures could help us give better answers as well.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

If you want to keep it that steep then you have to reinforce it with rocks like they do at the NorthShore. If that's not an option then reroute the trail where it's not that steep, buy the IMBA book as a guide.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

1. Find, and gather rocks ranging from gravel upward from the area. Fill the ruts with the rocks.
2. Break down the side of the ruts to fill in the rut itself around the rocks you've filled it with.
3. Final grade the newly filled trail so that it drains laterally, rather than lengthwise down the trail.
4. Figure out the source of the water load that made your ruts, and interrupt it with drains, diversions or other trail modifications that redirect the water out of the tread section of your trail and into the adjacent habitat, but ensure you don't concentrate the redirected flow.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

The North Shore is full of examples of how to repair rutted and washed out fall line singletrack. Some has worked well, some hasn't. Look for photos of "CBC", they've done some amazing work there.

Write up & photos from a trail day this year on CBC


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

Thank you very much for the help. I will take pictures when I ride out tomorrow and will upload them in the thread. Thanks so much again and have a Merry Christmas! :thumbsup: 

Sonny


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

EBasil said:


> 4. Figure out the source of the water load that made your ruts, and interrupt it with drains, diversions or other trail modifications that redirect the water out of the tread section of your trail and into the adjacent habitat, but ensure you don't concentrate the redirected flow.


+1 to this.


----------

